# Native Instruments - Consecutive Upgrades



## peter_pan (Jun 22, 2020)

Dear VI-Control Community,

I am looking forward into getting the Native Instruments Komplete 12 Ultimate Bundle.

I wondered, if it is possible to do consecutive Upgrades/Crossgrades in order to achieve that.


Buying Komplete 12 Ultimate directly from Thomann would cost 999€.


However, i wondered if it is possible to buy:

Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol A25 for 139€ ( https://www.thomann.de/de/native_instruments_a25.htm )
together with the Upgrade from Komplete Select for 469€ ( https://www.thomann.de/de/native_instruments_komplete_12_ultimate_upg_2.htm )

And then, when these hopefully arrive before the 30.06, buy the upgrade to Komplete Select directly from NI for 49,50€ ( https://www.native-instruments.com/de/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-12-select/pricing/ ), as the Kontrol A25 should allow me to do so, and afterwards upgrade using the bought upgrade from Select to Ultimate.


This would cost only 657,50€, AND I would get a "free" 25 Controller Keyboard on top.


Would this be possible, or is there anything speaking against it (i.e. upgrade policy from NI)?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 22, 2020)

No problem doing consecutive Upgrades. 
You can buy Select 12 for $99 from JRRShop so the A25 is costing you about $110.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 22, 2020)

As far as I can see the A-Series keyboards do not include Komplete Select (but only Komplete Start).
So I am not sure if you are applicable for the Komplete Select upgrade pricing.

But it can indeed be the best way to go Komplete Select and then upgrade, which is cheaper than buying the bigger ones directly.

Edit: ah sorry, I missed you want to buy the Komplete Select for 49€. Then it would work


----------



## peter_pan (Jun 23, 2020)

Alright, thank you two.

Ordered today. I am excited already!


----------



## Venator (Jun 23, 2020)

How can you get Select 12 for $99? I can only see everywhere option for $199.


----------

